# ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank????



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

i started gathering goodies to build an ABA 16V-T, i planned on the OBD 1 ABA crank and rods with 9A 16v pistons. i just recently scored a blown up 04 TDI engine that dropped a piston. i was wondering of the TDI crank would stroke it up a little and if i would still use the ABA rods and the 9A pistons? just curious as to what the compression ratio would be because i really dont want to get into a head spacer and all that. any input on this would be awsome.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

why not use the tdi block too ?


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (DUBcrazy8392)*

if you use the tdi crank, with aba rods & 9a pistons you will have 11:1 comp. this is too much for boost. you either need custom pistons or check to see if you aba pistons will clear the valves.


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

what about aba rods and pistons and tdi crank? 10:1-10.5:1? maybe? just saying...


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (skidmarkus)*

I would skip the 9a pistons if you're running boost, too high of compression... i have an aba bottom end and 16v head and its low compression, perfect for boost... something like 9:1 or lower.
But, i have zero experience with the newer TDI cranks... sorry


_Modified by sracwohsf at 1:19 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (leon whalen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon whalen* »_if you use the tdi crank, with aba rods & 9a pistons you will have 11:1 comp. this is too much for boost. you either need custom pistons or check to see if you aba pistons will clear the valves. 

Thats using an ABA block right? I want to do a ABA block 16V head set up but keep it all motor. So using a Tdi crank can make that happen?
SORRY TO THREAD JACK I just want the opposite of you


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (Turbo3)*

"stroking" only applies to '70s v8's
do you understand whay a diesel has a larger dia crank and longer stroke??? it's because because diesel burns slower.
since the 80's oil crisis, gasoline engines don't leave much on the table performance wise. not like the sixties and seventies where a port and polish alone would add 10-20hp because the castings were horrid.
look up the crank stroke and max rpm of different modern gasolene engines before you think of using a crank stroke designed for diesel flame front in a gas application.








all that said,,
I may need to go this route on my next project and am researching tdi cranks for a aba 16vt,,,,,running on ammonia










_Modified by weeblebiker at 2:52 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_ look up the crank stroke and max rpm of different modern gasolene engines before you think of using a crank stroke designed for diesel flame front in a gas application.








_Modified by weeblebiker at 2:52 AM 3-30-2010_

I dont know about for boosted apps but I have a buddy running a TDI crank in his autocross rig thats n/a running honda B20 domed pistons(milled into flatops) hes at about 15.2:1 cr he kill every other car with this rig.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (MKIGTITDI)*

that doesn't mean he's actually generating force through the entire usable piston stroke








and I know he is not runing pump gas
just means people can make a high hp, less efficient motor


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (weeblebiker)*

Using a 1.9 TDi crank in an ABA, assuming you have overbored the block, will make it close to a 2.2


_Modified by sebastian kach at 10:09 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_why not use the tdi block too ?

is that possible??


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (khemiicalz)*

yes^^^ its an o6a just like the mk4 2.0 blocks, and the 1.8t blocks. its actually a very desirable combo, and a great block to build on.. if the OP doesnt want that block, pm me


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

*Re: (khemiicalz)*

I have a 1990's TD block and a 16v head also but the problem is the head bolts. The threads don't match the ABA or 9A block. I had ARP investigate if they could make or if they had a product that would work. They do have one and they are reasonably priced. 
Two problems, the physical size (11mm opposed to 12mm unless they make an 'undercut' version) and the thread pitch in the diesel block is 1.75 and the ABA pitch is 1.50 will be a very tight fit or may not fit through the holes in 16v head, so your looking at getting a machine shop to open up the head bolt holes. $$$$
it would be simpler to use the TDI block since the 95.5 crank was designed for it. There are clearance issues with the oil squirters and one small part of the block.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (DUBcrazy8392)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4540072
issam abed makes conversion kits


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlueRagTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueRagTop* »_it would be simpler to use the TDI block since the 95.5 crank was designed for it. There are clearance issues with the oil squirters and one small part of the block.

I know what your talking about with the clearence issue in the block my freind solved this by simply knife edging his crank. slved the clearence issue.


----------



## BlueRagTop (May 19, 2009)

*Re: ABA 16V turbo with 04 TDI crank???? (weeblebiker)*

Dam !!!








If I had known that back in Dec I would not have wasted the money on a use & worn out ABA block







It's probably costing me the same amount of money to make it work (except the $$$$ to bore out the 79mm cyl to 83mm) but I would have a clean block ! and I would not have to grind down the crank for clearance issues....then balance it !








The ABA I bought had ring damage right at the top of the bore. That means I have to continue honing until it comes out our bust !








Luckly only #1 cyl is the worst so I'm betting that it is not more than 2.8 thou deep otherwise the clearance between the piston(OEM oversized) and cyl will be out of spec. Crossing my fingers, its back at the mech shop this week to see if the ring mark comes out.


----------

